# Personal LOA-Reason?



## Shizle7 (Apr 3, 2021)

I am looking at taking a personal loa basically because I’m at the end of my rope.  The stress of work and stress at home is putting me over the edge.

Can anyone who has been through the process explain how it works?  How detailed do you have to go with HR when requesting the LOA?  Who determines the length of time (like do you suggest the time you need to get it together or do they)?

TIA!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2021)

Go to targetpayandbenefits.com for the loa info. There a few different types.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 3, 2021)

You may be able to qualify for a medical LOA since it is causing mental health problems.  Talk to your doctor first as pay & benefits will want paperwork.


----------



## wiredharpoon (Apr 7, 2021)

When I went on LOA I just called Reedgroup which the number is on targetpayandbenefits.com. Like you, had a lot going on in my life and just told them that (stress, anxiety). I didn't know timeframe wise when they asked so I asked what was typical and they said a month and put me down for that and to call back should anything change and how much vacation/personal time you want to use and what medical documentation would be required for a paid leave. Went to my doctor and had them fill out the paperwork then submit it. Paid leave was denied for me (they require beyond the reasonable amount of information) but I was still able to use any vacation/ph for hours.

The only issue is that the person talk to with Reedgroup isn't the person that makes the final determination so I kept playing the call time trying to ensure I had everything I needed. Also side note... if your bank requires 2 direct deposits a month to prevent a charge... watch out for that if you don't apply any vacation time. I only said to apply 40 hours as I thought paid leave was going to come through so when I extended and they dragged their feet I got hit with a charge.


----------



## SallyHoover (May 26, 2021)

Work told me to go through leave and disability/ Reed.  Apparently I don't have enough av. hours to qualify for FMLA or short term disability/target extended leave and that is the only thing they handle. So the only type of leave I qualify is personal leave.  The store HR should have known this so I wouldn't waste my time gathering documentation.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2021)

SallyHoover said:


> Work told me to go through leave and disability/ Reed.  Apparently I don't have enough av. hours to qualify for FMLA or short term disability/target extended leave and that is the only thing they handle. So the only type of leave I qualify is personal leave.  The store HR should have known this so I wouldn't waste my time gathering documentation.


Call hroc  to confirm.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 30, 2021)

As someone who has taken a personal LOA before, I first notified my ETL that I intended to be gone longer than the 2 weeks myTime allows and she then told me to get an LOA sheet from HR. Took a couple of minutes to fill it out and then gave it to her to sign off on.

As far as the reason, you don't have to be too specific unless you're worried that it won't be approved if you don't put a reason. I've always simply listed "personal" as my reason without any issues.


----------

